# Enjoying a walk in the woods today. Lots of pics!!



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I try to take the goats for a walk in the woods everyday. We cut down trees for them just so they can eat the leaves, their favorite is cottonwood, and birch. They get the leaves and we get the wood. Good trade off, plus it helps clear the property.

First up is Brie. She always makes me laugh, she has attitude.....










Oooooh, these woods are scary!!!










This is Bobby, he is our nubian wether.



















Now we have Bella, she is a sweetheart.










Bella in the thick of things.....










Jack in front with Bobby and Brie. Jack is our buckling.










Jack kicking at the bugs....










Some of the gang enjoying the trees.










Charlotte and Chelsea up front.










Look close there are three goats in there...










Heading back to the barn for a siesta during the hot part of the day.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a pretty herd!!! And they look totally happy! Look at all that brush...what goat wouldn't be in heaven!?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Wonderful looking goats! What a nice looking day you had with them! :greengrin:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks, I do enjoy their company and they enjoy their walks.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Aww they look so happy!!! Too cute


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

It's so beautiful up there! I love how remote everything looks!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Yep, we have left the bush a few times but it always seems to lure us back. We are truly remote. We do everything from scratch and by our own hands. The closest village is 50 miles but we have to go another 115 miles farther to shop, see a doctor, get vet services, car repairs, etc. We get snowed in for a short time during the winter. No power, no plumbing, no cable tv, no neighbors. Our one luxury is satellite internet and computer phone. My entertainment are my animals and my artwork.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

That's it, I'm coming up!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful goats. Looks like a great time was had by all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nothing like a happy Goat... :greengrin: and they are beautiful...


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

If I were a goat, I would LOVE to come live with you! I wish we had trees like that!!! Beautiful place, and beautiful goats! :thumb:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Great pictures. I am so envious of you, I'd love to live where you do.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

What happy goats! Great pics!


----------

